# Trey Brewer.



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Taking from MD, his guest posing at the Ronnie Coleman classic.




























He has 9 weeks to go until junior nationals, looks like he has his work cut out for him IMO.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Prayer is his only hope to be fair.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

That looks awful!!! I wouldnt be too impressed if he turned up at a show I had organised to guest pose in that condition.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fuk

I knew he was upto 300+lbs in this off-season and had put on a little extra fat.....but fkin hell - he really don't look good at all. Wonder what BSN are saying? Surely can't be good endorsing that mess?

Cheers for posting the pics mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

ah24 said:


> Fuk
> 
> I knew he was upto 300+lbs in this off-season and had put on a little extra fat.....but fkin hell - he really don't look good at all. Wonder what BSN are saying? Surely can't be good endorsing that mess?
> 
> Cheers for posting the pics mate


NP tbh i am shocked because hes been dieting for a good while now i know that so how he looked when he started is a bit worrying, i recon he over did his bulk tbf.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thats how he looks come show time.

Hes an ex power lifter hence the big back and legs


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Looks awfull , but im sure he has the best behind him in his final weeks leading to his comps. On the side-note of the guest pose , id be very ****ed also if he turned up like that. There again the person booking him must take in to consideration his prep and current look building to his shows.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

End of the day he looks off season, he diets down and looks amazing whether he makes or not in 9 weeks is not an issue, he is quality and has some of the best quads around.

Yes he looks way off season but thats simply a state of bodyfat, that can be shed far quicker than 99% of other people can build the muscle mass the lad has


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I meen there are very few guys even as pro's who could come in from that sort of condition to contest shape in 9 weeks (maby dillet/el Sonbaty). Its a big ask and your basicly relying on your genetics to carry you.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

in 9 weeks id be very doubtful he wiould come in ripped.

thats a lot of work!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

wogihao said:


> I meen there are very few guys even as pro's who could come in from that sort of condition to contest shape in 9 weeks (maby dillet/el Sonbaty). Its a big ask and your basicly relying on your genetics to carry you.


I appreciate your point but I would happily look like that, screw the contest off in 9 weeks and come in lean for something further down the road. From those pictures he has a far amount lose to bring the condition required but the season is very young and anything in august/sep/oct he will look amazing

the saying:

"*Form is temporary, class is permanent*"...

is very fitting here


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

remeber he has access to supplements we dream of!

i'm sure he'll be fine come show day.. fuk knows how! lol but he will be

u sure thats 9 week out??


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah these pics are all over us forums..

General opinion is DNP is about the only thing that has a chance of dialing him in, in time..

I've ran DNP before its ok at low'ish dosages but for real effect and the dosages i know some guys run he's gonna be one sweaty lethargic lump lol..

S


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Not trying to take the ****, but i swear he looks like he has down-syndrome.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

9 weeks, unbelievable, but then again he is able to use the very best to get in shape.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

He looks like Michelin Man LOL


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

OLLIE B: lol thats funny shi!t.. the fat hanging over his posing trunks looks awful... he looks awful in general in all the pics.

Ben


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

im pretty sure he knows what he's doing, we'll see in 9 weeks..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd be ashamed if I looked like that off season


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

He's carrying so much mass for his age. Crazy.

He has definately slipped in the off season though.. Far too much bodyfat and imo there is no excuse. BUT, saying that.. Lee Priest tends to get even fatter in the off season but comes in absolutely shredded so I have no doubt in my mind that he will certainly deliver.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

He looks like an old man in those pics.............


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

he look unhealthy tho, that cant be good for his ticker! saying that he still managing abs and some vascularity with all that fass (fat/mass) lol slitley off topic, i cant view this pic any idea;s why? (saw the pic on another site)


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Another Picture of Trey Brewer in off season


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL, reps


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Good double bicep pose.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i agree with the above but remember lee priest. that guy was unrecognisable during the off season!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

any off season pics of lee? i havent seen him off season condition before.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> I'd be ashamed if I looked like that off season


  . I can't help it, I just really love my food.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Lee Priest off-season


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

how old is he? it said hes up for the juniors he looks older than me and im 38,


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

how much of it do you think could nbe wayte r retention? if a lot of it is olbv it would drop oiff pretty yquick??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ALOT of it is water as u can still see his hams on the rear lat spread.. he will be in shape i bet but its still nasty!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

i dont think its the fact that he looks this way in the off season . there a lot of bodybuilders who look **** out of season.

its the fact that he turned up for a guest spot looking this way he got paid and the fans paid good money to see him.

its his proffesion and he didnt do himself any favours either way .

for me it is quite nice to see off season bodybuilders at times its shows that you cant possibly maintain the kind of shape that it takes to compete .

having said that there must be some middle ground somwere lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

justdiscovering said:


> how old is he? it said hes up for the juniors he looks older than me and im 38,


He's 22 apparently, but I'm not sure that I'll believe it until I see a birth certificate. I have seen another pic from this same event and his left arm looks totally deformed; no definition between his biceps and his shoulder or forearm. Still though, when he's in shape he's simply amazing.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

lee priest use to get like that but not sure so close

mad init cause he looks fantastic stripped down


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

He is 23.

Lee priest looked no where near as bad offseason the man is very short so any body fat will look bad also he doesnt cain the gear and relys more on food which i think is the right way to go.

Trey is awesome why ****s rip on him saying hes unhealthy is ludecrus bb is not healthy at a top level end of story.

That said hes dumb as **** and said his fav thing in the world is his mums cooking PMSL


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

9 weeks out from jnr national , damn he got loads 2 do


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I meen looking at the guys mass, I think many would give there right testical to have that even with the fat issue. Dam I would be happy to diet for a year if I had that mass lol.

I think the issue is there must be many good amatures that got overlooked and didnt get 10% of what trey b got with his contract thinking "what did he do that was so great?" I meen there are many Pro's that have worse contracts than that.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Con said:


> He is 23.
> 
> Lee priest looked no where near as bad offseason the man is very short so any body fat will look bad also he doesnt cain the gear and relys more on food which i think is the right way to go.
> 
> ...


Lol I've seen that vid where he 's eating steak and potatoes and he says he's really excited moms got some apple pie for him :beer1:

Too many pies *shakes head* tut tut..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Trey brewer is awesome when cut in without a doubt, but Ronnie should have dry bum raped him for turning up like that.......


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

loL to robsta , and i totally agree with tom, i would be ashamed to look like that offseason , and has far has the chemies go come on guys you cant reinvent the wheel, there is no chemical out there to make you lok like a on b/builder on stage end of, maybe help you on a bit but the old fashioned blood and guts is the way ius the way to go ,

CHEM :crazy:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

psh, I wouldnt give anything to look as repugnant as that, no thanks.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The Acne on his back from the gear abuse makes me sick. Also them marks between his chest and arms done look good at all.

The only way i can see him lose all that weight in 9 weeks is if he has liposuction. too little time to look ripped.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Boys and girls - have any of you acheived his mass?

Fair play he doesn't look great, each to their own about how they handle their business, but think about it - the guys is carrying the mass of a 30+ year old lifter.

Thats no mean feat.

Go and look at Dorian at Trey's age...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Also Ronnie's recent guest poseing was hardly epic was it....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Boys and girls - have any of you acheived his mass?
> 
> Fair play he doesn't look great, each to their own about how they handle their business, but think about it - the guys is carrying the mass of a 30+ year old lifter.
> 
> ...


Just lift eat pies and take every gram of test, sust etc and you will look like sh1t :lift:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ollie B said:


> Just lift eat pies and take every gram of test, sust etc and you will look like sh1t :lift:


LOL


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes the guy is a big guy but thats genetics

Hard work is what defines someone IMO.

Not just being a big guy and because he is big getting a free reign to get fat as fcuk

Doesnt even look like a bber in that pic more like a fat ponce. I'd be ashamed to get my kit off looking like that.

If I can gain a stone in a year consistantly while keeping lean at 5'4 then he should be able to fly the size on while staying in good shape at his size and with his genetics which are way better than mine.

Just a lazy fat guy IMO. I respect his physique but he's another Jay Cutler in the making just a blocky big guy who'll get eaten alive in the pros by the guys like Victor, Dextor, Dennis Wolf etc.

I have no respect for genetically gifted guys who waste their talent like that. I still say that too much fat on a guy contributes to more fat gain than muscle cos of insulin receptors/sensitivity.

He's fat and thats that. Anyone can be big in off season its the discipline that keeps you looking good.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Just lift eat pies and take every gram of test, sust etc and you will look like sh1t :lift:


Trey Brewer may look like crap off season and like he takes a load of gear, but lets not be naive here, he is almost at the top of his game, and is poised to be a future Mr Olympia, so how exactly can anyone sit here and judge him.

He knows what he is doing, he will dial it in he always does, yes he does take a load of gear, but show me the IFBB pro that doesnt.

How quickly we mock people when they are an easy target yet those same people then jump on board the gravy train of that same persons success, I wonder what these forums will be saying about Trey when he wins his first big pro show against the likes of Cutler/Heath/Wolf etc and blows everyone away with his conditioning and size.

He was guest posing, and i admire him for not letting guest posing getting in the way of his OWN personal plans, he is focused on the big picture and being the best in 9 weeks time, not on a few hundred dollars for a guest spot and then risk over-dieting and a poor placing at a competition he has obviously be working so hard for.

More fool the promoter for not asking the right questions! i.e. "Are you fat and out of shape and will you look stage conditioned at my show?".

I wonder how many 300lb bodybuilders there are on this forum that can sit there and judge him fairly?

Lets see how he places at the show and then judge what is one of OUR sports best, we are mocked and ridiculed enough by those that dont understand OUR sport, should we add to it?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

LeanShredded said:


> Trey Brewer may look like crap off season and like he takes a load of gear, but lets not be naive here, he is almost at the top of his game, and is poised to be a future Mr Olympia, so how exactly can anyone sit here and judge him.
> 
> He knows what he is doing, he will dial it in he always does, yes he does take a load of gear, but show me the IFBB pro that doesnt.
> 
> ...


Give me a few years....


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome post


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Yes the guy is a big guy but thats genetics
> 
> Hard work is what defines someone IMO.
> 
> ...


Are we having our first tiff Tom, we dont need to fall out over this, you know you are the prettiest IMO anyway........


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Yes the guy is a big guy but thats genetics
> 
> Hard work is what defines someone IMO.
> 
> ...


Nice post Tom.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LeanShredded said:


> Trey Brewer may look like crap off season and like he takes a load of gear, but lets not be naive here, he is almost at the top of his game, and is poised to be a future Mr Olympia, so how exactly can anyone sit here and judge him.
> 
> He knows what he is doing, he will dial it in he always does, yes he does take a load of gear, but show me the IFBB pro that doesnt.
> 
> ...


good post

Maybe the fact that he has got so fat is the reason he competes so big, also perhaps the fact the he does not care about his appearance in offseason is also the reason the guy is so awesome at 23....

Lets face it, on this board there is not one person who even comes close when guy is in contest shape so what are you all slating him for?????


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

im gunna have to agree with tom on this one.. although i can see where your coming from leanshredded.

Ben


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

he'll soon whip that fat off, the guy is bloody awesome


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

He looks obviously disgusting.

How he looks in shape is another matter, he has great lines.

At the end of the day he ate far too may pies, let it be a lesson to us all.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> If I can gain a stone in a year consistantly while keeping lean at *5'4* then he should be able to fly the size on while staying in good shape at his size and with his genetics which are way better than mine.


Trying to squeeze a foot or two in are we


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Dont get me wrong i think he will look good in contest shape. Im not knocking his capabilities of what he can do.

bbing is viewed by the eye on spectators and people seeing trey off season looking like that hasnt dont him too many favours in my book. He might of got paid to do that but id be ashamed if i was him there. That pics gross and him being the same age as me Trey looks like he is leading a way to a heart attack. He dont look healthy.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MXD said:


> *He looks obviously disgusting. *
> 
> How he looks in shape is another matter, he has great lines.
> 
> At the end of the day he ate far too may pies, let it be a lesson to us all.


says who??? you??

looks like a huge off season bodybuilder to me!!!

At least he has got fat with a specific purpose and will be shortly getting into fantastic shape.

I dont see anyone going to the members on this board who post "before i started training pics" urghh look at you, you fat cnut, why did you let yourself get like that thro years of neglect, you ought to be ashamed..

No you all commend them on their new found enthusiam to get into shape..

Plus he is only fat for a third of the year, so what, its part of his job.

Achieve even 10% of what he has then maybe post derogatory comments


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Dont get me wrong i think he will look good in contest shape. Im not knocking his capabilities of what he can do.
> 
> bbing is viewed by the eye on spectators and people seeing trey off season looking like that hasnt dont him too many favours in my book. He might of got paid to do that but id be ashamed if i was him there. That pics gross and him being the same age as me Trey looks like he is leading a way to a heart attack. He dont look healthy.


How do you define being unhealthy...?

You can see his abs so he obviously has minimal visceral adipose tissue - far less I bet that alot of people on here.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Whatever man, he looks like sick.

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g98/muscle_con/trey.jpg

I want food! Give me Moorrrrrrrrrrrrree!

*building shakes*


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Well this little thread has certainly divided the board


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Well this little thread has certainly divided the board


well done on reaching 500, gl reaching 550!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> well done on reaching 500, gl reaching 550!


Cheers dude.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

TH&S said:


> How do you define being unhealthy...? quote]
> 
> Just look at the pics


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Well this little thread has certainly divided the board


Yes intresting that,

I guess its chalangeing peoples perception of what a bodybuilder should be in the ofseasion..

I meen were all influenced by what we see on videos and photoshoots.

The videos that the pros do when they say there offseasion are in reality quite soon after the show or mid way though the prep. So when we see pictures like this its a shock to our assumptions of what a big guy would be in the offseasion.

Consider how many people went loopy at the lee priest training camp video where hes not fat but deffo ofseasion..

When you consider that in the era of the true mass monster guys would gain 40-80bls (probably more for Greg K). in the ofseasion it stands to reasion If they had pictures taken at this point everyone would look like that. Theres no way you can hide 40lbs-80lbs of crap even if your Nasser el Sonbaty, Dorian Yates...

Its no acident that since lean bulking has become popular you notice there are fewer mass monsters now...

When people are saying if its healthy or not, Bodybuilding is not healthy. There trying to be as big as possible on stage.

I know people will flame away at this, but you can get crazy size one of two ways realy, you can cain the steriods and everything else and eat semi lean and hope your genetic poker hand is a royal flush (Wolf) But come on in his pictures with fans hes got the same look as Munzer face wise. Thats some serious Ped abuse.

Or you can hedge your bets and go with what always worked for the guys 10-15 years ago and do heavy cycles but eat like a horse and get big. (I would speculate that wolf is probably running way heavyer cycles than trey - no way you stay that lean year round without some serious PED help.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

MXD said:


> Whatever man, he looks like sick.
> 
> http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g98/muscle_con/trey.jpg
> 
> ...


No he doesnt look sick and tbh i recon hes leaner pound for pound than you so only he has 10 inches on his arms over you....i wouldnt say too much


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Right someone start a poll whether trey looks good in them pics or not.

What a stupid question..

+ He only had 21" arms in season I saw them measured on a video.

He was saying they are 22" he measured them and they where 21" flexed cold (no pump up), for the record mine are 16" flexed cold. so thats a great big 5".. 

I'm not saying that a pro bodybuilder shouldn't look like that in the off either I'm just stating the obvious that its blatantly not attractive.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

yes he looks **** now but you wait til he is in condition(wethere or not that will be 9 weeks i dont know) he will look monstrous! bigger than anything the uk can offer imo


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Before every one starts reaching for the pure whey and oats have a look at his supposed gaining diet taken from his site.

I have a feeling very few of us could manage that for one day let alone every day!

Trey Brewer's Typical Off Season

Feeding Schedule

My Motto:

You can¹t over train! You can only under eat

MEAL 1) 20-25 egg whites 2 yolks.

4 cups of organic oatmeal with cinnamon

Handful of almonds

MEAL 2) Protein shakes (60 grams)

Waxx Maze Carbo Hydrate Powder

MEAL 3) 16oz of skinless boneless chicken breast(salt free seasoning)

16oz of sweet potato with cinnamon

1 full bag of lettuce and veggies

MEAL 4) 1 large t-bone steak with 12oz potato and mixed veggies

MEAL 5) Protein shakes (60 grams)

Waxx Maze Carbo Hydrate Powder

MEAL 6) 16oz ground turkey breast

4 cups of brown rice(before cooking)

MEAL 7) Protein shake (60 grams)

Waxx Maze Carbo Hydrate Powder

I usually throw in a couple of protein bars throughout the day. I also take a pre and post workout shake. Twice a week I treat myself to ice cream and pizza.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

That's some big meals. I could manage 2 cups of oatmeal for breakfast but 4! That's crazy.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

From that diet its not a Mc Attack either.

Very clean bulking realy.. just alot of it.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MEAL 3) 16oz of skinless boneless chicken breast(salt free seasoning)

16oz of sweet potato with cinnamon

thats 450g of chicken.. the only way i could eat that is if it was from KFC


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

thats bloody hardcore, m no wonder he is so massive!!!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

mg:

sweet potato with cinnamon!!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Thats what he says he eats. And besides he is one big dood so he will need to eat alot more than most of us just to avoid muscle loss.

I wonder how many burgers he throws in with that lot 

There is a poster of him in our gym and he looks awesome. BUT he aint gonna win the olympia. nope. There are too many top pros that would blow him away. Size aint everything at the end of the day. Everyone said the same about Alexander fedarov. Wheres he now??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Just look at the pics


Lol but I'm saying what makes him unhealthy, what definitions are you using...?

The guy has visible veins in his arms, you can see the split in his hams, his abs are visible, so minimal visceral adipose tissue. So technically speaking he's quite lean.

Lets assume he weighs 300lbs. And for arguments sake say he is 12% BF.

So he's leaner than a 200lb guy who's 20% BF - which is fair to say some of the guys on here will get to on a bulk.

He's visibly leaner than a 200lb guy at 15% BF.

He's carryin a shed load of water thats for sure.

But he aint that fat.

He is however carrying a shed load of mass.

Don't get me wrong. Thats not a look I would go for. But the guy is carrying 100lbs of lean mass more than most of the people who post on here. At 23.

Even with a shed load of gear, food and sponsorship so they could train as much as they wanted - that would take most guys on here 15 years to gain that kind of mass. He's 23.

He's off season. Of course he's not going to be dry and shredded.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Lol but I'm saying what makes him unhealthy, what definitions are you using...?
> 
> The guy has visible veins in his arms, you can see the split in his hams, his abs are visible, so minimal visceral adipose tissue. So technically speaking he's quite lean.
> 
> ...


Lets be real, nobody on here is going to come close to his development. Hes a freak for a reasion.

Its just one of them things you either have it in you or you dont and to get that big you need somthing realy special. Alough if someone does come in 300lbs+ with veins then that will be very groovy.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

what works for some may not work for others.

hes gotta be doing something right as his pictures are on this forum.

im sure hes having alot of professional helps for contests diet and off season weight, maybe he's tried the lean all year approach and found it didnt work for him or maybe he feels going the big off season look will help him lose fat quicker who knows.

i dont do deadlifts, although alot advice me to do so, only a handful have said that my waist would get thicker. i know prefer not to do them for a while untill i feel i need a change. im still growing everymonth so no need to change anything.

the same probably goes for him, hes got years to go infact around 17 maybe more to make the most out of his pysique, hes already in the limelight what could happen later who knows.

i wonder how many people laughed at Jay or Ronnie, when they said they want to win the olypmia when Dorian was mr olympia at the time, anything could happen, look at james flex lewis, he looks bloody good.

you just never know, who could win OR lose, it all depends on the day really.

im not here to argue so please dont try to scrutine my post as im only saying what i believe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh yeah Branch Warren also guest posed, hes a pro and isnt exactly shredded either....who would have guessed that some body fat is needed to make changes:rolleyes:


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Con said:


> Oh yeah Branch Warren also guest posed, hes a pro and isnt exactly shredded either....who would have guessed that some body fat is needed to make changes:rolleyes:


but he aint cutting for comp at moment is he?? the differnece is trey is coming upto important show for him , cant see whats the big fuss bout him is , David p from md needs to sort his diet out his main prolblem was his back and most ppl think he aint much wider


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> Oh yeah Branch Warren also guest posed, hes a pro and isnt exactly shredded either....who would have guessed that some body fat is needed to make changes:rolleyes:


OMG, look at the state of him, hes clearly carrying sh1t loads of fat, hes disgusting, looks like hes on a million mg per week of steroids, hes going to die...soon, his heart is going to give out... and his liver and kidneys.

I can tell what hes taking just by looking at him, in fact i can tell he eats burgers as well.

He will never get ripped up, what a bad example to bodybuilding he is, i hope my kids dont aspire to look like him, bet he has a small willy to boot...

Me im far superior with my 16" arms, baby abs and stick legs at 180lb and 500mg test per week tops, Im going all the way baby.....

yeah that guy is just a loser, whats he ever going to achieve..

Rant over...off to work stacking shelves in tescos...if uim lucky maybe i will get the ride from my fat ugly bird when i get home...

Not being funny but how could she possibly resist me:blowme:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> OMG, look at the state of him, hes clearly carrying sh1t loads of fat, hes disgusting, looks like hes on a million mg per week of steroids, hes going to die...soon, his heart is going to give out... and his liver and kidneys.
> 
> I can tell what hes taking just by looking at him, in fact i can tell he eats burgers as well.
> 
> ...


PMSL! Post of the month?


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

^^^^^

:gun:

PMSL


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Warstu said:


> but he aint cutting for comp at moment is he?? the differnece is trey is coming upto important show for him , cant see whats the big fuss bout him is , David p from md needs to sort his diet out his main prolblem was his back and most ppl think he aint much wider


Branch actually looks like a bb'r there not a fat slob :crazy:



Tinytom said:


> Yes the guy is a big guy but thats genetics
> 
> Hard work is what defines someone IMO.
> 
> ...


To quote someone more apt of criticism..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> Branch actually looks like a bb'r there not a fat slob :crazy:
> 
> To quote someone more apt of criticism..


Branch is carrying more visceral adipose tissue than Trey, has less vascularity... And yet you think he's in better shape...?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

wel all just have to wait and see waht trey turns up at the nationals.hes still young and its all a learning experience.he may pull it off???


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think he should know what he is doing by now


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

TH&S said:


> Branch is carrying more visceral adipose tissue than Trey, has less vascularity... And yet you think he's in better shape...?


You do know that visceral fat is around the organs right? How would you know this without performing an examination?

You mean sub-Q fat?

Anyways, I think Branch looks 10x better, no flaming on Trey but IMO he's really over-done the off-season.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ah24 said:


> You do know that visceral fat is around the organs right? How would you know this without performing an examination?
> 
> You mean sub-Q fat?
> 
> Anyways, I think Branch looks 10x better, no flaming on Trey but IMO he's really over-done the off-season.


hah. VAT / SAT - adipose in the abdominal area.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Con said:


> Before every one starts reaching for the pure whey and oats have a look at his supposed gaining diet taken from his site.
> 
> I have a feeling very few of us could manage that for one day let alone every day!
> 
> ...


Bank holiday monday in a couple of weeks and im actually going to try and eat this much food, it will have to be a bank holiday as there is no way I could do that at work!!!!

Reckon i'll need to be within 10 foot of a loo!

Watch this space im going to try it!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

LeanShredded said:


> Bank holiday monday in a couple of weeks and im actually going to try and eat this much food, it will have to be a bank holiday as there is no way I could do that at work!!!!
> 
> Reckon i'll need to be within 10 foot of a loo!
> 
> Watch this space im going to try it!


tried to do this today myself, took me half an hour to eat 10 bloody egg whites and 2 cups of porridge, the man must have a bottomless stomach, im still full so im throwing mr's down me neck. personally i admire these guys, they're doing what needs to be done to look how they want to look, and its very admirable especially when their in the public spot light with guys such as cutler whos lean 365 days a year


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> OMG, look at the state of him, hes clearly carrying sh1t loads of fat, hes disgusting, looks like hes on a million mg per week of steroids, hes going to die...soon, his heart is going to give out... and his liver and kidneys.
> 
> I can tell what hes taking just by looking at him, in fact i can tell he eats burgers as well.
> 
> ...


:rockon:Ah man I was laughing so hard when i read this, Its been a crappy couple of days but that made my day.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

jw007 said:


> OMG, look at the state of him, hes clearly carrying sh1t loads of fat, hes disgusting, looks like hes on a million mg per week of steroids, hes going to die...soon, his heart is going to give out... and his liver and kidneys.
> 
> I can tell what hes taking just by looking at him, in fact i can tell he eats burgers as well.
> 
> ...


:beer1::lift:


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

it actually puts into perspective how big these guys are and how big you have to get in order to compete at the top level.. emagine how big they would look in a t/shirt.

Ive seen some big guys but that is huge.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice seing branch like that. I got his dvd and he looks awesome.

Just goes to show how big these guys do get in the off season.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Tell you what guys your all talking about how massive these guys look in person well i want to say i really dont think they do.

I was at the arnold Trey looked like a BIG fat guy like a football player he wore a big top and just looked soft.

Wolf looked crazy but no where near as big in a shirt as you would imagine the only guy that made me go **** me was Flex Lewis as he is truly impressive from head to toe hes round and full:lift:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You looked like you where out sizing most of the pros tbf con..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> You looked like you where out sizing most of the pros tbf con..


*Slurp*

Can I suck when you're done with him....?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

TH&S said:


> PMSL! Post of the month?


Still waiting for my trophy to arrive....


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

MXD said:


> You looked like you where out sizing most of the pros tbf con..


hahah perhaps one day:beer1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Still waiting for my trophy to arrive....


Once I'm done polishing it - consider it yours


----------



## darkiwi (Feb 25, 2008)

con u started uk-muscles ww3 with this thread good work keep them coming.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> *Slurp*
> 
> Can I suck when you're done with him....?


Lol sloppy seconds eh..

Con is good but lets not go crazy lol.

That said this guys a pro...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> *Slurp*
> 
> Can I suck when you're done with him....?


PMSL


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Con said:


> Before every one starts reaching for the pure whey and oats have a look at his supposed gaining diet taken from his site.
> 
> I have a feeling very few of us could manage that for one day let alone every day!
> 
> ...


Man, I thought I eat a lot but Trey is really eating big! I might try his choice of foods (in smaller portions) and see how it goes.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> Before every one starts reaching for the pure whey and oats have a look at his supposed gaining diet taken from his site.
> 
> I have a feeling very few of us could manage that for one day let alone every day!
> 
> ...


anyone who can consume that amount of food is most definately not lazy


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Con said:


> Before every one starts reaching for the pure whey and oats have a look at his supposed gaining diet taken from his site.
> 
> I have a feeling very few of us could manage that for one day let alone every day!
> 
> ...


Thats bullsh*t

I'd have a bet with anyone that he eats a good portion of junk.

You just cant eat all that good food and look that sh*t.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i bet i would if i ate all that , LOL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> Before every one starts reaching for the pure whey and oats have a look at his supposed gaining diet taken from his site.
> 
> I have a feeling very few of us could manage that for one day let alone every day!
> 
> ...


Why is he having that much Waxy Maize...?

Is he following the TrueWarrior diet...? :crazy:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Thats bullsh*t
> 
> I'd have a bet with anyone that he eats a good portion of junk.
> 
> You just cant eat all that good food and look that sh*t.


i agree with Tom... thats his diet from his website and there aint no fat pics of him on there...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Go tto remember that the guy is like 20 stone or something

My off season diet is like this

6.30 - Cardio

8.00 - 80g Oats, 20g Peanut Butter, 10g Lecithin, 50g Whey

11.00 - 60g Rice 250g Chicken

1.00 - 50g Whey

3.oo - same as 11.00

4.30 - 60g Vitargo 50g Whey

5,45 train

7.00 - Same as 4.30

9.00 - 8 eggwhites and a bagel

Thats enough for me to gain lean.

I think all this talk about the massive amounts of food forgets that he probably has 10iu slin wityh each meal allowing for tha to be consumed as in reality no one could eat that much.

Therefore the overuse of slin is what porbably made him that fat IF he eats what he says he does.

Not criticising but get real guys if you want to be that big then slin with each meal is pretty much a prerequisite


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Why is he having that much Waxy Maize...?
> 
> Is he following the TrueWarrior diet...? :crazy:


he is using slin?


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

fcuk me Tom Trey must be bashing out 1 cartridge a day!!!!!!!!!lol

good times!!!that bloke is same age as me,unbelievable,im not sure about his chances as a pro though,i cant see why he has bulked up so heavy as he had in my opionion pro mass at his last show,hope he can still get lean,he has got a lot of real estate to cover before he gets there though!!!!!!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Fat & Full


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Thats bullsh*t
> 
> I'd have a bet with anyone that he eats a good portion of junk.


He does state that he eats pizza twice a week . 12inch meat feast I don't think so 

mg:


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i dotn recon he would look so smug in the photos and not worry about his weight so much if he wasnt completely confident he can get into condition and look mint lol im pretty sure he will look awesome when hes ripped


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

tbf at the age of 23 he is a fcuking beast.

most people who saw him guest posing were probably thinking, 'fcuk me hes huge imagine what he'll look like at 30yo'

hes a mr o in waiting im sure of it purely based on size.

give him 5,6,7 or even 10 years and imagine what size he gets too


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha quality. Thats a future olympian fully bulked!!!

Good stuff trey 

I cant wait till show time when he competes and every single person who posted is gonna eat their words lol.

Sorry guys, but wait n see what he looks like come show time...he will blitz!!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

MXD said:


> Right someone start a poll whether trey looks good in them pics or not.
> 
> What a stupid question..
> 
> ...


Haha my arms are bigger than trey brewers then 

But my legs dont come anywhere near his


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

MXD said:


> He looks obviously disgusting.
> 
> How he looks in shape is another matter, he has great lines.
> 
> At the end of the day he ate far too may pies, let it be a lesson to us all.


Mate maybe you should get on the pies that hes on aswell?

Maybe we should all get on those pies???

What cracks me up is that he only has to lose around 40 lbs of fat and he will be shredded at 250 lbs and everyone will be saying how great he looks.

There are guys here who are the same age as this guy but are 12 stone at 14% bodyfat and complaining hehe. This guy will look unreal when hes in shape.

I like to see these guys in theri off season look because it shows whats needed to be done to gain the huge amounts of mass.

If your a guy whos 5ft 10 - 6ft and really want to fill your frame out in the off season and add 7 lbs or so of muscle mass each year then youll have to put on a bit of fat.

Perhaps trey has overdone it, im not saying he hasnt, BUT HE KNOWS WHAT HES DOING! SO DO BSN!!!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

britbb, u dnt half look like kevin levrone in ur avatar pic m8,just thight id tel ya ive been meaning to say 4 a while.u look awsome m8.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

BIG GRANT said:


> britbb, u dnt half look like kevin levrone in ur avatar pic m8,just thight id tel ya ive been meaning to say 4 a while.u look awsome m8.


Cheers mate.

Kev is one of my fav pros, if not my fav bodybuilder ever! Ronnie and kev!

If i could get a physique as good as his was, one day then id be delighted


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree britbb who the **** cares how you look offseason once bb becomes serious getting the average woman looking your way disappears any way so who cares if your a bit fat offseason as it makes no difference.

If you want to be lean all year round and look good out at the club then fair dues but forget about a pro card or winning any thing decent for that matter:beer1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Brit BB and Con

I agree with what you are saying, the guy will most probably pull it out when he's dieting and look awesome. Like Dorian said it doesnt matter what you look like off season its what you bring to the stage that counts.

I've no doubt that a lot of the top guys do get like that off season and thats probably necessary to gain but I still think that getting too fat negates the muscel building aspect because of insulin resistance.

But you cant get away from the fact that he's gone to a guest pose looking like a sack of sh*t which isnt very good for the political aspect of competing at the top as seen by all the negative posts about him. I would bet any money that a judge seeing those pics will subconsciously store that so if he's slightly off at the show they will put it down to the off season look being to fat etc etc.

Personally I could never get that out of shape, even if I was a genetic freak and as big as him. Lee Priest is a good example because once he started cleaning up his off season he started to look a lot better on stage. I think I remember him stating how even though he got massively fat in the off season he never used to gain much muscle come show time.

Like I said I can gain about a stone a year doing a clean bulk so there's no reason that a guy his size cant gain well over that and still stay in shape for his guest spots.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Got to say Tom seeing you on Sunday you certainly didnt look like this is your off season!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

shakey said:


> Got to say Tom seeing you on Sunday you certainly didnt look like this is your off season!!


LOL thanks mate

I've got to diet in about 6 weeks so Im trying to keep a bit leaner, hovering at about 96kg at the moment


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

New pics, 7 weeks out...




























Good progress I think - I must say I am shocked.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

They're not showing on my computer, Wogi.

Is there another way of getting them up? I am at work, so there's a chance the Admin team have set something to block them.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> They're not showing on my computer, Wogi.
> 
> Is there another way of getting them up? I am at work, so there's a chance the Admin team have set something to block them.


weird they show for me...

this is the thread on MD with them..

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=29117&page=2

:beer1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

He'll be ready!


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

The guy obviously knows what he is doing, already progressed in short space of time, he will look great in 7 weeks


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

i just cant get my head round how he will get into that condition in time!!!

dont doubt he knows what he is doing, as that is a truly phenominal transformation in such a short time span.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

big difference from the last pics, he will look awesonme in 7weeks,


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

BIG GRANT said:


> britbb, u dnt half look like kevin levrone in ur avatar pic m8,just thight id tel ya ive been meaning to say 4 a while.u look awsome m8.


just noticed that aswell... levrone is a god!


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

This picture is typical of what is in store for the future of bodybuilding. Seems to me that the sport is heading towards the direction of rewarding the guys who can eat the most and look like A juiced up tomato. I say we should be returning to the days of steve reeves etc were the guys with the best conditioning and most aesthetically pleasing bodies should be rewarded.

I hope for his sake and the sake of bodybuilding Trey gets his act together and uses his awesome genetics to provide an enviable physique rather than something that looks like an advert for Burger King!!! Prove us wrong trey!!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

bazrcz69 - I am sure he will look excellent come show day which realistically is all that matters when competing. The judges won't say "You got too fat in the off season so you can't win".

I agree though. It doesn't look healthy and doesn't promote a good image for bodybuilding. I aim to stay lean in the off season. Seems pointless getting overfat.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

I didnt think he looked fat at all for an offseason, fat for a bb but not that fat, come on guys!


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

Yea i will have to agree with you m8 i.ve seen pics of him in competition shape and he is in good shape so i would be very surprises if he didnt come in in good shape and im sure bsn would be as well. I hope he does because you always find the ones with potential never seem to use it properly.


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

want 2 get strong he is 9 weeks out from the compo in this stage not in the height of his off season thats why people are saying he looks fat. However i do feel he will pull it off cuz hes obviously got the genetics and resources to do so.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Flippin ell???

In 2 weeks the guy has lost so much sh*t...now he looks like a bodybuilder again, in just 2 weeks lol.

At that rate he will easily be in contest condition and by looks of things hes gonna look fukin mental aswell.

I hear what people are saying, you wouldve thought that at a guest pose hed look better, its a bit embarrassing tbh. But what the hell has he been doing in 2 weeks (just 14 days) to suddenly transform like that? I can hazard a guess.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Can you imagine what that must have done to him mentaly, seeing all the negativity would certainly give you alot of motivation to prove people wrong i guess.

But yes I agree to show up to a guest pose spot like that does take the ****.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Look at this photo I found of him, aged 18:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

His older brother by another mother lol...










Dominic Filiou..


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

filiou is an effing monster....


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

his latest pictures:-


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Looks mahoooosive there!!! Shame he has a bit of gyno though.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Steedee said:


> Looks mahoooosive there!!! Shame he has a bit of gyno though.


yeah the gyno looks terrible, quite obvious too.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Actually his latest pics are here I think;

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/browse/index.php?mode=viewphotos&eventcode=&comparisons=yes&divisioncode=1110&classcode=6382&page=1


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Definately got him some nice gyno there which is a shame. What an immence physique for his age! I personally don't aspire to look like that though but he looks great.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

CarbWhore said:


> yeah the gyno looks terrible, quite obvious too.


Oh yah, it is obvious.

I think this is in the surgery domain.


----------

